# New Life Spectrum - Hex Shield



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Just wondered if anyone has tried these pellets that have been medicated with Metronidizole and Magnesium Sulphate and had descent results treating internal parasites/bloat/fish not eating..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not but have seen on other fish forums that it works as long as the fish are eating anything at all.


----------

